# Smoked Potato & Leek Soup with Q-View!



## nedtorious (Jul 2, 2013)

This has been a rough year in the garden. We had so much rain early in the year we weren't able to get anything set out. Everything is late this year. Leek and potato soup is one of my favorite things. Years ago, my friend gave me this very simple recipe. So what did I do? I complicated it by smoking the potatoes and leeks, and adding bacon!.













DSC01369.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






I dug 5 lbs. of potatoes, and 16 baby leeks. Normally I would use 4 large ones, but they just aren't much size this year.













DSC01372.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






I put them in a pan, drizzled on some olive oil and sprinkled some rub.













DSC01374.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






On the smoker with some bacon at 225.













DSC01376.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






After 3 hours of smoke, I added some chicken stock and covered it in foil to get everything nice and tender.













DSC01377.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






I ran them through a food processor, making sure to leave some chunks of potatoes.













DSC01379.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






Then I melted 1 sick of butter and cooked 3 cloves of garlic. I also added the bacon.













DSC01380.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






Then I added the potato and leek mixture.













DSC01381.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 1, 2013






I added 2 boxes of chicken stock, then brought it to a boil.













DSC01384.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 2, 2013






I let it simmer for about an hour, then added 2 cups of heavy whipping cream.













DSC01386.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Jul 2, 2013






I added some freshly ground black pepper and ate it up. There was a light hint of smoke, just enough to know it had been on the smoker. I cant wait to make this again. It was so good! Thanks for looking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 2, 2013)

If it wasn't 100* out I'd whip up a batch! Looks good. If you use homemade bacon and smoked butter that'd make it all the better!

Along the lines of tough gardening, our tomato plants are only 4" tall, none of our greens are up yet. We might be lucky to get anything before the first freeze...


----------



## nedtorious (Jul 2, 2013)

You could run it through a blender, chill it, and make vichyssoise! Did I spell that right? That would go great on a hot day, but I personally like it better warm!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 2, 2013)

Ned....glad you are posting again.  Thank you for sharing.  That looks really yummy!

Kat


----------



## nedtorious (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Kat, I've been crazy busy lately!


----------

